# Can anyone tell me about this R.T I bought ?



## Mickeyt (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi All,
I bought this router table the other day along with a few other pieces of shop equiptment.
As you can see in the photo's (hope thy come out since it is my first post using photo's) It has a top mounted Milwaukee router as well as a Sears router mounted in the bottom.
I have not taken out the sears to see what model it is but it looks like an older one
The arm on the top says Shop Smith, and the table has a whole bunch of holes on it.
Both routers turn on and appear to work ok. My question is what is this top mounted router used for? and will it work some how in my home work shop, if so how do I use it.
I guess I should add I paid $150.00 for it, no stand just the top with the routers. Is this a fair deal or something I need to get rid of and find something else?

Thanks in advance
Mick


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

I can't think of any reason why you would want to use both routers at the same time, but an overhead mounted router can be useful for pin-template routing.
As to whether you should get rid?
Yes. Immediately.
I'll be glad to dispose of it for you, FOC, if you ship it to England.

:jester::sarcastic:


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh, and as they say on one of the other forums:
"You suck"

That's a good find, and a good price.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mick if I had of seen it a a sale then I would have bought it, I also cannot see any reason to run both routers at the same time and it would be dangerous to do that, I think that when the lower router us running then the top one would be swung away, and if you were going to run the top one then if a 1.2 inch "shaft only" was fitted into the chuck of the lower router and then that shaft was sticking up just 12mm or so then the table would run as a "overhead pin router", of course the lower router would not be running and the pin in its chuck would not be spinning, it would just have a pin in its chuck that would be a guide for the top router's cutter, there are many uses for an overhead router and many for a under mounted router so that looks like the best of both worlds to me, yes I would have bought that and you should keep it. NGM


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mick, what you have is a Shopsmith router table like the one shown in photo 1. It is not a bad design and will serve you well. The Shopsmith mount for the Milwaukee is known as an overarm router which is mostly used in cabinet shops like the custom one in photo 2. It allows you to see the cut as you are working and can be used for special jobs. This idea comes from the "Ten fingers" machine shown in photo three but not nearly as capable. Sounds like you got a pretty fair deal. The threaded insets in the top are for attaching various jigs to the table top and you most likely will never use them. (I removed them from mine) The T track installed is a size unique to Shopsmith so unless you got the miter gauge with it you will not have much use for it.


----------



## Mickeyt (Nov 12, 2012)

:laugh:


bigegg said:


> I can't think of any reason why you would want to use both routers at the same time, but an overhead mounted router can be useful for pin-template routing.
> As to whether you should get rid?
> Yes. Immediately.
> I'll be glad to dispose of it for you, FOC, if you ship it to England.
> ...


Hi Gregg
Thanks for the reply and information. I still don't know just how to use pin routing but I dont think it is something I would do.
When I first saw it I thought I could put a bit in one and another bit in the other and have two routers ready to go when I needed one or the other, after looking i over I don't know if that will work or not.
I think I will keep it so don't be looking for it to appear on your door step. LOL 

Thanks again
Mick:laugh:


----------



## Mickeyt (Nov 12, 2012)

neville9999 said:


> Mick if I had of seen it a a sale then I would have bought it, I also cannot see any reason to run both routers at the same time and it would be dangerous to do that, I think that when the lower router us running then the top one would be swung away, and if you were going to run the top one then if a 1.2 inch "shaft only" was fitted into the chuck of the lower router and then that shaft was sticking up just 12mm or so then the table would run as a "overhead pin router", of course the lower router would not be running and the pin in its chuck would not be spinning, it would just have a pin in its chuck that would be a guide for the top router's cutter, there are many uses for an overhead router and many for a under mounted router so that looks like the best of both worlds to me, yes I would have bought that and you should keep it. NGM


Hi Neville, thanks for the help.
As I said to Gregg, I don't think I would ever use it as a pin router, even after I knew how, But it is allways good to understand how a piece of equiptment works even if you don't use it.

Thanks
Mick


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

Can be useful to have the router that way up for template routing - you can see the part you're cutting, and don't get as much dust falling into the router.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Mike said:


> This idea comes from the "Ten fingers" machine shown in photo three but not nearly as capable.


Oooo, I like that one. I saved it in my tool inspiration folder. :yes4:


----------



## Mickeyt (Nov 12, 2012)

Mike said:


> Mick, what you have is a Shopsmith router table like the one shown in photo 1. It is not a bad design and will serve you well. The Shopsmith mount for the Milwaukee is known as an overarm router which is mostly used in cabinet shops like the custom one in photo 2. It allows you to see the cut as you are working and can be used for special jobs. This idea comes from the "Ten fingers" machine shown in photo three but not nearly as capable. Sounds like you got a pretty fair deal. The threaded insets in the top are for attaching various jigs to the table top and you most likely will never use them. (I removed them from mine) The T track installed is a size unique to Shopsmith so unless you got the miter gauge with it you will not have much use for it.


Hi Mike 
Thanks for the information. Your are right the arm on the router says "over arm router", and I did find out that the miter gauge track did not fit any of my miter gauges.
I have not had time to use it yet,but plan on trying it tomorrow, I guess one of the thoughts I have about it is which diriction do I feed the stock into the bit? Left to right or right to left?
I also hve not figured out how to lock the hieght of the bit, it doe's have a stop for downward, but I see nothing that will lock it in a fixed position that woud keep the bit from rasing up,it does require some force on my part to rase the bit by the handle, is this all that is requied to hold the bit in a fixed position?

I guess I would set the bit hieght just like you would for a bottom table mounted router only just from the top.

I also guess that normal bits work, and it does not need special bits?

There are no pins in the top sticking up just holes that appear to be threaded on the bottom maybe maybe 10/22 size something like that.

Thanks again
Mick


----------



## Mickeyt (Nov 12, 2012)

bigegg said:


> Oh, and as they say on one of the other forums:
> "You suck"
> 
> That's a good find, and a good price.


Hey Gregg, if you think I "suck" on this item then I really suck on the rest of the stuff I bought that day.

#1 Shop Smith over arm router with Milwaukee router, table top and a Sear 1 1/2 hp router under table.

#2 Dewalt DW733 planner, like new and on the first set of blades.

#3 Performax 16/32 drum sander, in real good condition, used little. I have been using this for the past few days and wonder how a shop can be with out one) been making some end grain cutting boards and this machine makes sanding them a breeze. I also can see an inprovment in my glue ups. 

#4 Shop built panel saw, with saw, used but in good condition

#5 Small bench top belt sander, I forgot what brand name, don't think it will be very good as it has plastic wheels and does not track good. (gave this one to my brother in law since he did not have one and I have another one.

#6 About 40 board foot of Walnut, maple, and cherry wood in 8 foot long each, plus other smaller peices of hard wood. 

#7 Milwaukee 7 1/2 skill saw, like new just needs a cord. Don't know why I bought it as I allready have 4) but it just make it to the pile.

I got a bunch of other smaller stuff, but I wont bore you with all of it.

Brought home a 5' by 10' trailer pretty full, all for $780.00 

Going back after the first of the year to see about some more stuff.



Mick


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

Yep.
"You suck".

The dewalt planer would cost (here) the equivalent of your entire haul.
I got a better deal on mine tho - 
I paid the equivalent of $250 for two "scrap" DW1150 jointer/thicknessers (about ~$500 here in working condition).
Managed to get one working model out of the two, then sold the remains of the second on the bay of E for $300.

I actually spend more time, effort and money rebuilding "scrap" tools than I do woodworking


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mick, regular router bits yes. You might consider getting a scissors jack to raise and lower the arm. A cordless drill and a socket will make this a "power lift." Does the arm pivot on the vertical shaft?


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I think it might be one of these. Shopsmith Overarm Pin Router


More information found: http://www.woodshoptips.com/tips/022403/index.htm
Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

http://youtu.be/yXXjpqxQrUw


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

An older version Bill.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mickeyt said:


> Hi Neville, thanks for the help.
> As I said to Gregg, I don't think I would ever use it as a pin router, even after I knew how, But it is allways good to understand how a piece of equiptment works even if you don't use it.
> 
> Thanks
> Mick


Mick an overhead pin router has many uses, you make a pattern that your work sits on top of, generally your workpiece is clamped to the pattern, the pattern's profile rests on the pin and follows it and above the pin your workpiece is cut to the pattern, it could be as simple as a jig to cut a hole for recessed handle or the pattern could be to cut out "L" shaped or other shaped items, if you thought about it then you would see many uses for your router table, I think that someone has assembled your router table out of a overhead pin router and a normal router table, he would never have used both routers together, he probable had a small workshop area and did it to save space, the two of them together will do many jobs, just use one or the other and never both at the same time. NGM


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Shopsmith uses the large clear cylinder as a bit guard and dust collection accessory both on the overarm attachment and on a shaft which attaches to one of the many threaded inserts on the table top. The one that came with my table was damaged so I never used it but built a fence with dust collection for it. All Shopsmith machines are designed with multiple functions and saving space in mind.


----------



## o9watts (Apr 30, 2008)

Mike said:


> This idea comes from the "Ten fingers" machine shown in photo three but not nearly as capable.





JOAT said:


> Oooo, I like that one. I saved it in my tool inspiration folder. :yes4:


Mike, 
can you say more about that curious overarm/radial/swivel router setup? I'm not familiar with it but would like to know more. Who made it? 

Thanks very much.
Reuben


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

o9watts said:


> Mike,
> can you say more about that curious overarm/radial/swivel router setup? I'm not familiar with it but would like to know more. Who made it?
> 
> Thanks very much.
> Reuben


Reuben,

This is quite an old thread. Mike has been crook for quite awhile now and been on leave from the forum.


----------

